# Minneapolis, MN Kasey, Female, Age: 1 - 2, Beautiful Dark Sable, Bear Trap Victim...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Available from Midwest Animal Rescue Services, this is her description:

"Kasey is an absolute DOLL - great with all sizes of dogs and great with cats too! She is a total sweetheart between 1 - 2 years old. When animal control found Kasey, she had a bear trap attached to her back right leg. They were completely shocked as Kasey ran to greet them, showering everybody with kisses and butt wiggles. We can't even imagine the horrible pain Kasey was feeling on that day. Her leg was so filled with infection it had to be amputated immediately. It has since healed and Kasey doesn't seem to miss it much at all. She is recovering beautifully."


PetFinder Link:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Minneapolis, MN | Kasey

Pictures:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! What a gorgeous girl and to be friendly through all that! Hope she gets a good home soon.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Oops, this should have been posted in Non-Urgent; She is being fostered in a rescue.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Ingrid said:


> Oops, this should have been posted in Non-Urgent; She is being fostered in a rescue.


Done.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a beautiful, sweet girl!

How horrible! Even though she was in pain she was still friendly to strangers. :wub:

She deserves nothing but happiness and love.


----------

